
Show HN: Airdyme.io – A Community Project to Map Global VC Ecosystem - mrShiningWizard
Hello HN,<p>Over the years of launching and pitching multiple startup ideas to VCs, my co-founder and I encountered quire a few problematic issues:<p>1) Where to find the right investors for our business
2) How to verify their legitimacy
3) Where to learn about their process, stats like industry preference and cheque size, and outstanding fund capacity
4) Finally, how to get introduced to this particular VC or Angel investor.<p>What followed was realization that entrepreneurs that meet these same investors would probably be best equipped to answer these questions. 
More importantly, their recently acquired knowledge would be extremely beneficial to other entrepreneurs who are embarking on the same path.<p>Without further ado, introducing Airdyme -  a place where real founders exchange information about investors they meet.<p>Here is a demo link: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;hn-launch" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;hn-launch</a><p>It’s a simple excel sheet at this point, but is aiming to be a starting point for entrepreneurs to discover smart money investors for their business ideas – investors that would understand the problem, love the product, respect the founding team.<p>We are hoping that this will also become a place where founders can find smart-money investors, share information about them with other entrepreneurs, and in the process, create a community that helps one-another keep their entrepreneurial dream alive.<p>I think it has some potential. What do you guys think?
======
galinakokhan
Are you modelling after Wikipedia?

It's actually pretty brilliant to let those closest to the source keep
investor records accurate and up to date.

Interested to see what the business model is like?

------
startupdevil
Interesting...

Have you thought about approaching VCs and asking them to use this platform to
keep their info updated?

~~~
startupdevil
In a sense that they probably spend thousands of dollars promoting their new
fund each couple of years, doing talks and presentations at conferences..

Wouldn't it be easier to just be on a list of some sorts that is constantly
being scouted by entrepreneurs, and keep that info updated.

